# blue legged hermit breeding



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I was just thinking I have a empty tank that's not being used ( odd for me ) anyways thinking about turning it into a breeding tank for my blhc love watching those guys climb over live rock. Anyways has anybody bred them if so what was ur setup? How do u tell gender? Was thinking of just putting live sand and live rock in for filtering (they are just crabs) so any answers would b cool


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Evidently they breed rather easily, its keeping them alive after they hatch thats the trick.
Marine Ornamental Fish & Invertebrate Breeders • View topic - Clibanarius erythropus


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

That is what I have read but was wondering if anyone has advice on how they did it. I already know that I need to get a bunch of lil shells for the fry to hide in


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

That was a cool read. Hate when they just stop posting and you don't know how things ended up.



Reefing Madness said:


> Evidently they breed rather easily, its keeping them alive after they hatch thats the trick.
> Marine Ornamental Fish & Invertebrate Breeders • View topic - Clibanarius erythropus


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL. Sully, whats happening my man!!
Yea, ya almost want to jump in there and Post...WHAT HAPPENED??..... =)

Also, Sully. On the other Site, the one Wake is screwing up. You asked about a 1W LED, those are for FOWLR only, not for Corals. So the guy was killing his corals, now he switched to T-5, which was to much all of a sudden, and he shocked his corals. Now he's gotta turn down his lighting period to 4 hours a day, and up 1 hour a week until he's back to normal, just to acclimate his corals to the new lighting.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I haven't set it up yet waiting to buy shells an sand. I dont have alot of money that's y alot of my stuff is DIY lol but they work well


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

Lol, yeah reef, that was my first thought about his corals dying. He's probably saving them by switching the lighting up and doesn't even know it. I'll pass along to the OP to adjust his lighting schedule until acclimated. Missed ya over there man. It's definately not the same recently.

CFP, can't wait til you get this set-up to see how things work.




Reefing Madness said:


> LOL. Sully, whats happening my man!!
> Yea, ya almost want to jump in there and Post...WHAT HAPPENED??..... =)
> 
> Also, Sully. On the other Site, the one Wake is screwing up. You asked about a 1W LED, those are for FOWLR only, not for Corals. So the guy was killing his corals, now he switched to T-5, which was to much all of a sudden, and he shocked his corals. Now he's gotta turn down his lighting period to 4 hours a day, and up 1 hour a week until he's back to normal, just to acclimate his corals to the new lighting.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Well so far I have about 2dz 1/4 in shells im just waiting for my live sand I have 25lbs ordered should be here by Wednesday should give me about a 3in bed in a 10g. Also have 5lbs live rock ordered yes I know I need more than that to keep the tank going without a filter but figured it would help to cycle some more will have a filter in with it till I get the rest of my live rock


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol update I got my live sand today bought some live rock bought 7lbs not 5 got about 3in sand bed put in a fluval u3 to help with cycling. Gonna try to get some more lr in a couple days. Will inform when more is updated. Does anyone know how to sex crabs?


----------

